# Sticky  REVIEW: Auto Sound Specialists (Union City, CA)



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Review for:*

Auto Sound Specialists in Union City, California

*Details:*

Auto Sound Specialists
30580 Union City Blvd.
Union City, CA 94587
(510) 383-6150

*Website:*

AUTO SOUND SPECIALIST - custom car audio fabrication - Mobile Stereo, Alarm, Video, GPS Navigation, Custom Installations

*Specific Contact:*

Kenny McCardie, thru referral by Bing (simplicityinsound)

*Work Done:*

Viper 3303 alarm installed in my wife's Smart ForTwo. I initially contacted Kenny on Oct. 26. From the onset, Kenny took the time to answer my questions both via email and phone. He was quite thorough, professional, and a very honest person to work with. I have some knowledge of installing a car alarm (I put one in many many years ago in a '93 Celica). However, I am not at a level that I was willing to undertake this effort. So I made an appointment with Kenny and his shop for Nov. 13, and Kenny greeted me in person, made sure to answer any final questions, and he and his installer(s) did the job at the agreed to price and time. Once the installation was complete, Kenny and his installer took the time to show me the features, go thru the details of the install, and address any last minute items before I drove out of their shop.

It's been a couple weeks since the alarm install, and I would not hesitate to recommend Kenny and Auto Sound Specialists for an alarm install in the SF Bay Area. Thanks Kenny, and thanks Bing for the referral!


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Kenny and his whole team ROCK!


----------



## Alives (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you recommend them for other work? I need to get some panel vibration fixed and possibly an amp/sub/enclosure upgrade in the Bay Area, preferably in or around SF...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy deletion batman .

In all seriousness, the couple reviews that I have posted in this section have been specific and based on work I've had specifically done. For Kenny and his team, my experience was excellent for an alarm install. I don't have experience on what you are asking about so would prefer to say one way or the other if I did have that specific work done. However, based on my experience, Kenny is honest so I think if you approach him and ask what you are looking to do, he will give you a good idea and when dealing with him was extremely responsive. You could also examine their website, etc. to take a look at their work, and if you are able stop by and ask to see a car they might be working on.

In the SF Bay area, we are IMHO a bit fortunate that there are also other places that one could consider, and for me personally it would depend on various goals, time available, and budget. As I stated in my review, I actually got the recommendation from Bing before he started as a co-owner of their shop in Milpitas, but having Auto Sound Specialist perform the alarm install worked out well.

The previous post I suspect was removed based on the sub-forum rules...but if you have other questions, we can take it to PM and I would be glad to help .


----------



## Alives (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That previous post was actually pretty close to what I was looking for, so maybe I'll try to find them on here and get a conversation going. Thanks for your help!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alives said:


> Thanks for the reply. That previous post was actually pretty close to what I was looking for, so maybe I'll try to find them on here and get a conversation going. Thanks for your help!


No problem, good luck!


----------

